# Gaggia/ Basic Anatomy.



## ~ Sea Chief ~ (Sep 20, 2011)

(EDIT).

For anyone interested:

1. Pump delivers water to weeny boiler on turn on (not noticebly/ ie in a 'covert' mode).

2. Once temp reached & brew switch ON, pump goes into its noisy/ pressure mode forcing (cold) water to the lwr part of boiler under vv high pressure (think 3x champagne bottles') which in turn forces the ~boiled water out of boiler, via a secret pipe (its end located in upper part of boiler).

3. Pipe exits onto brew head/ shower section.

Knowing these basics I diagnosed my prob and fixed my Gaggia! woohoo! so maybe of use to s'one. Chief.


----------

